
Tech Journalism photography makes me WannaCry - adgad
https://medium.com/thegadhian/tech-journalism-photography-makes-me-wannacry-3ec5accbc9a2
======
TailorJones
medium puts up a non-closable pop-up that read "open in app". This happens
with every link. This pop-up cannot be closed or disabled or hidden. It covers
the article text.

